# <table>-Problem



## uwee (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

ich habe ein kleines Problem...
eher eine Frage als ein Problem...

ich habe eine Tabelle. Diese ist folgendermaßen aufgeteilt:


```
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" callspacing="0" width=100%>
<tr><td width=100% colspan="2"></td></tr>
<tr><td width=15%></td><td width=85%></td></tr>
</table>
```
so.. an sich eine normale Tabelle...
nun sollen aber Bilder in die drei Teile eingefügt werden, Diese Bilder sollen hinterher eine Einheit ergeben. Das Problem ist, dass es sich um mehrfarbige Bilder handelt und die Tabellen-Rahmen (auch wenn Border="0" ist) einen weissen Strich durch machen.
Ich habe schon bei ein paar Seiten gesehen, dass die mit Tabellen und Bildern Zellenübergreifend arbeiten, aber im Quelltext finde ich nichts.

Wie stelle ich es an, dass wirklich KEINE Linie als Trennung der Zellen zu sehen ist?!

UweE


----------



## aTa (21. Dezember 2004)

Colspan oder Rowspan damit verbindest du die Zellen bzw Zeilen miteinander.

Genaueres auf http://de.selfhtml.org


----------



## uwee (21. Dezember 2004)

wie man zellen verbindet, das weiss ich...
ich muss in den drei teilen der tabelle auch sachen stehen haben, oben einen header, links ein menü und rechts den inhalt, nur hinterlegt sein soll EIN bild in drei teile geteilt. geteilt hab ich das schon, dass es drei sind, nur lassen sich die nicht ohne linien, wo die tabelle ist, zusammenfügen


----------



## kle-ben (21. Dezember 2004)

Hi!
Einfach "cellspacing" und "cellpadding" in der tabelle gleich 0 setzen.
Gruß Benny


----------



## uwee (21. Dezember 2004)

ist bvereits auf null, wie im Quelltext oben...
wenn ich nen test mache:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>
</title>
</head>
<body>
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr><td bgcolor=black>----------</td><td bgcolor=red>----------</td></tr>
<tr><td bgcolor=green>----------</td><td bgcolor=blue>----------</td></tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

zwischen den vier teilen ist eine linie, ca. 1-2 px dick


----------



## kle-ben (21. Dezember 2004)

Ups stimmt!
Dann pass doch einfach die Weite der Tabelle nicht mit % sondern mit genauen px
Angaben den Bildern an dann dürfte kein Rand entstehen.
Gruß Benny


----------



## uwee (21. Dezember 2004)

werde ich mal probieren.
ghibt es keinen befehl, die zwischenräume einfach wegzulassen?


----------



## xxenon (21. Dezember 2004)

In deinem ersten Posting hast du cellspacing mit 'a' geschrieben.
Wenn ich den zweiten Quelltext von dir nehme, ist der Abstand eh weg...


----------



## kle-ben (21. Dezember 2004)

Soweit ich weis nicht sonnst hätt ich ihn auch schon geposted .
Gib Bescheid wenn es funktioniert   oder auch nicht  
Gruß Benny


----------



## redlama (21. Dezember 2004)

Du hast im <table> "callspacing" stehen, dass muss aber "cellspacing" heißen.
Wenn Du das änderst, sollte es klappen.

redlama


----------



## uwee (22. Dezember 2004)

ja, das hatte ich schon korrigiert...
hab meinen fehler gefunden, war nichts an der tabelle...
beim umwandeln von psd in jpg (PHOTOSHOP) wurde ein weißer rahmen von genau 1px eingefügt - warum auch immer.

danke für eure hilfe!

UweE


----------

